# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  3 person sofa bed

## ajm

Mum wants to get rid of the super comfy couch (3 seater, winged) that we grew up with to replace with a sofa bed for when people come to stay. We need recommendations please. The sofa has to be super comfy like a couch made say 60 or so years ago and the bed has to be similarly comfortable. It's a big ask, I know. Hoping there exists such a beast.  
Se

----------


## Redfin

Similar position will follow with interest.
My searches have not been very productive. 
alk

----------


## havabeer

I wouldn't think its going to be a common size (especially matress wise), which is why you don't find them the closest may be a fouton style one. 
super comfy will be purely subjective.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> super comfy will be purely subjective.

  Sofa beds and comfortable are mutually exclusive. At least in my experience.

----------


## Redfin

Sofa beds serve a purpose.
I don't want to dedicate a whole room to being a bedroom (have 4 others).
It will only deal with overflow now and again (grandkids).  
lk

----------


## r3nov8or

For the occasional overflow we have two inflatable mattresses with integrated electric pumps which both inflate and deflate. Easy peasy. And you'd get to keep that super comfy couch

----------


## ForeverYoung

are you talking 3 person sofa and 2 person bed? 
When travelling and couch surfing the most comfortable friends' couches I slept on were the click clack style.
So seats 3 or more but when you fold them out the crack is down the middle, not across the middle, so each person gets to sleep on a sort of single size mattress. 
kind of like this.

----------


## havabeer

thats kind of what i meant by futon foreveryoung

----------


## phild01

> thats kind of what i meant by futon foreveryoung

  Futons aren't comfy though.

----------

